

Xtend: Modernized Java - xamlhacker
http://www.eclipse.org/xtend/documentation.html

======
uniclaude
To anyone interested, there is a seemingly well maintained project to work
with Xtend on Android.
[https://github.com/tobykurien/Xtendroid](https://github.com/tobykurien/Xtendroid)

Disclaimer: I didn't try it beyond a few tests.

